# How to make money with Uber



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Every $$$ you earn with Uber you will need to pay the tax man on April 15th. So, if you are in the 30% tax bracket in your regular job , you will pay Uncle Sam $30 for each $100 dollars earned...UNLESS, you designate a specific vehicle for Uber Only use. You need to have a Personal car as well as an Uber car. Your Uber car needs to be a EV or a hybrid. This gives you the best gas mileage at a minimum gas cost. Therefore, every mile, from pickup to dropoff is an Uber mile. @ .58 cents per mile. From pickup to dropoff as well as dropoff to pickup. At year end, Dec 31st, Uber tells the Govt your mileage from pickup to dropoff and your mileage. When you fill out your 1099 you can claim all miles....From pickup to dropoff as we all as dropoff to pickup. Now that is how you can make money with Uber.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*How to make money with Uber*

Short their stock. That’s it. That’s the post


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> *How to make money with Uber*
> 
> Short their stock. That’s it. That’s the post


I bought at $27..the stock is hovering around $40...they will never be profitable by year end.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

The super uber said:


> I bought at $27..the stock is hovering around $40...they will never be profitable *EVER*


FIFY


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Stop driving for them


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't think you need to have a dedicated Uber car. I use my personal vehicle and just keep track of the mileage. Uber and Lyft keep track of mileage anyway. I'm just use theirs and haven't had any problems four years running. The most tax I've ever paid was $800. Last year they gave me $600 back claiming that I had taken a loss based on mileage.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Stop driving for them


WHY??


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

How to make money with Uber? 

I could tell ya but we would have to soften you up with base rides first.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The super uber said:


> *Every $$$ you earn with Uber you will need to pay the tax man on April 15th. * So, if you are in the 30% tax bracket in your regular job , you will pay Uncle Sam $30 for each $100 dollars earned...UNLESS, you designate a specific vehicle for Uber Only use. You need to have a Personal car as well as an Uber car. Your Uber car needs to be a EV or a hybrid. This gives you the best gas mileage at a minimum gas cost. Therefore, every mile, from pickup to dropoff is an Uber mile. @ .58 cents per mile. From pickup to dropoff as well as dropoff to pickup. At year end, Dec 31st, Uber tells the Govt your mileage from pickup to dropoff and your mileage. When you fill out your 1099 you can claim all miles....From pickup to dropoff as we all as dropoff to pickup. Now that is how you can make money with Uber.


*WHAT THE BLOODY HELL?????????????*





You need a much better tax attorney!!!!!!
I love RS for the enormous amount of tax *FREE *money I made.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with mr. @Amos69. Almost everything you said is wrong. You need a new accountant, and you owe us all an apology for making us slightly dumber for reading your post.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I love RS for the enormous amount of tax *FREE *money I made.


The only financial pro of this gig. Hell, if its part time and you know how to game it, it ends up being a net loss to help offset other income lol. Hoping the IRS doesnt wise up soon and create new mileage rates for RS separate from other professions.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

The super uber said:


> WHY??


The only positive to doing RS is the tax write-off, otherwise, it's simply destroying your vehicle for pennies


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

The super uber said:


> Every $$$ you earn with Uber you will need to pay the tax man on April 15th. So, if you are in the 30% tax bracket in your regular job , you will pay Uncle Sam $30 for each $100 dollars earned...UNLESS, you designate a specific vehicle for Uber Only use. You need to have a Personal car as well as an Uber car. Your Uber car needs to be a EV or a hybrid. This gives you the best gas mileage at a minimum gas cost. Therefore, every mile, from pickup to dropoff is an Uber mile. @ .58 cents per mile. From pickup to dropoff as well as dropoff to pickup. At year end, Dec 31st, Uber tells the Govt your mileage from pickup to dropoff and your mileage. When you fill out your 1099 you can claim all miles....From pickup to dropoff as we all as dropoff to pickup. Now that is how you can make money with Uber.


Now i cant say the f word or it i will get into trouble . 
You do not know what the SHIT your doing ! 4 years uber lyft. My personal car used to drive me to buy drugs hookers beers and drive uber . I have not paid a penny in tax . Yes you can claim your own personal car . No you do not have to own two cars . Who told you this bullshit? 
No i really did not pay for hookers . I take zero chances with S.TD today . Yes if there were zero s td in the world i might buy one time to time why not ?


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> *WHAT THE BLOODY HELL?????????????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not paid any Federal or State tax for the 5 years that I have been driving.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

The super uber said:


> I have not paid any Federal or State tax for the 5 years that I have been driving.


Hope you don't have any bank accounts.my friend..any money under your#SS number getting garnished


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Buff69 said:


> Hope you don't have any bank accounts.my friend..any money under your#SS number getting garnished


Whether you use one car and separate the mileage or two cars... you can claim every mile, pick up to drop off as well as drop off to pick up, at 58 cents a mile.
Everyone on these message boards are smarter than me. I'm the one that's not paying tax and you are if you don't start to think about doing what I'm doing. I am at 165,000 mi a year. Do the math?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Buff69 said:


> Hope you don't have any bank accounts.my friend..any money under your#SS number getting garnished


You are right about the irs coming after all your asset if you owe them money and refuse to pay, but that’s if you owe them money.

whether bee is a full time or a part time gig the 58 cents mileage deduction will cover up all or nearly all of your Uber income

back to the question in the original post. “How to make mone. With Uber”. I’ve always remembered a guy I knew that had a ton of money. Far in excess of what the little lunch box sandwich shop he operated could generate. So I asked him howhe did it. He said the carry out was just for cash flow. Years before he had invested in a piece of property that had gone way up in value and when he needed money for something his cash flow couldn’t provide, he borrowed against that land

so the lesson I take from my old friend Gus is to use some of that Uber income to buy something that you hope will appreciate Real estate, art, stocks Bitcoin it dose t matter


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

The super uber said:


> I bought at $27..the stock is hovering around $40...they will never be profitable by year end.


They might as long as suckers keep driving and work for less and drive more. And Uber takes more from Driver's profits and Rider's pay twice. Dara says Driver's are mathematically challenged it's so true.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

oldfart said:


> You are right about the irs coming after all your asset if you owe them money and refuse to pay, but that’s if you owe them money.
> 
> whether bee is a full time or a part time gig the 58 cents mileage deduction will cover up all or nearly all of your Uber income
> 
> ...





oldfart said:


> You are right about the irs coming after all your asset if you owe them money and refuse to pay, but that’s if you owe them money.
> 
> whether bee is a full time or a part time gig the 58 cents mileage deduction will cover up all or nearly all of your Uber income
> 
> ...


That is pretty altruistic ..
I'm using the money to pay my bills as they come to the house I'm not interested in investing with land or other assets to make money on top of Uber.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The super uber said:


> I'm the one that's not paying tax and you are if you don't start to think about doing what I'm doing. I am at 165,000 mi a year. Do the math?


165,000 ÷ 365 = 452 miles a day.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The super uber said:


> That is pretty altruistic ..
> I'm using the money to pay my bills as they come to the house I'm not interested in investing with land or other assets to make money on top of Uber.


Then you arent making money...You are just paying the bills. You are treating uber as if it was a job.. (ie something to keep you just over broke) and you will end up just like me.. 75 years old and until recently, , driving Uber to pay the bills Im finally at the point where I dont need uber to pay the bills, anymore, so now Im putting all my uber money into investments.. If I had started earlier I would have been able to quit at a much younger age


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The super uber said:


> Whether you use one car and separate the mileage or two cars... you can claim every mile, pick up to drop off as well as drop off to pick up, at 58 cents a mile.
> Everyone on these message boards are smarter than me. I'm the one that's not paying tax and you are if you don't start to think about doing what I'm doing. I am at 165,000 mi a year. Do the math?


I call BS. There's no way you are doing 165000 miles a year in your car. At an average speed of 40 miles an hour (Sorry, can't stop for that light) you would be driving 80 hours EVERY week. 

As far as taxes go, I log and claim every single mile from the time I leave the house till I return. It doesn't matter whether you have one car or two, if done correctly you should have the same amount of mileage to deduct.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I call BS. There's no way you are doing 165000 miles a year in your car. At an average speed of 40 miles an hour (Sorry, can't stop for that light) you would be driving 80 hours EVERY week.
> 
> As far as taxes go, I log and claim every single mile from the time I leave the house till I return. It doesn't matter whether you have one car or two, if done correctly you should have the same amount of mileage to deduct.


One way to rack up that many miles would be to drive it yourself for 12 hours a day and let someone else drive it the other 12, charge them 10 cents a mile plus gas


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

oldfart said:


> One way to rack up that many miles would be to drive it yourself for 12 hours a day and let someone else drive it the other 12, charge them 10 cents a mile plus gas


I drive Uber 30-40 hours a week in addition to a full time job and the market I drive in is 50 miles each way from my house. I put on about 60k a year. Once 80k. And that year I drove every possible evening I could after working the day job, and took several personal trips long distances as well. I don't see how 165k is possible unless you drive nonstop. I'm calling BS too.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

The super uber said:


> . I am at 165,000 mi a year. Do the math?


165,000 miles per year, WOWOWOW, that's more than 99% of long haul truckers run, when high on speed and running 4 log books. Heck, that's up there with a long haul trucking team operation, well, they typically hit about 170k per year. Come to think of it, good friend and his wife run team, coast to coast, they typically only run about 170K annually and that's with taking off from December 10th to January 20th, and they make a boatload more than an Uber driver killing himself.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> 165,000 ÷ 365 = 452 miles a day.


In 6 yrs, I've only only once done more than 400 miles in a shift, and that was a 13 hr Sunday after thanksgiving airport day.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> In 6 yrs, I've only only once done more than 400 miles in a shift, and that was a 13 hr Sunday after thanksgiving airport day.


This guy does it daily..


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> This guy does it daily..


An average day for me in the semi is 440 to 490 miles, but that's a 12 hr day, in an 80 mph truck, 250 miles out, 250 miles back.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> An average day for me in the semi is 440 to 490 miles, but that's a 12 hr day, in an 80 mph truck, 250 miles out, 250 miles back.


So you understand what I'm saying then....


----------

